# Grilling Cornish Hen?



## Angie (Jul 5, 2008)

Anyone ever grill a cornish hen? I'd like to do that in a day or two and need some help!!!

ETA:  This will be on a charcoal grill.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 5, 2008)

I did, once, and it was on a charcoal grill. I put a dry rub on em, then grilled them along the sides of the grill over well ashed coals stacked in the center (so it was an indirect heat). After a good hour or so, I replenished the coals then put em closer to the middle to get a good char on them.
I wasn't that thrilled with em (probably need a better dry rub and finishing idea), but they were cooked and still good to eat. They were also pretty small ones, so I am sure I didn't need to indirect cook that long either but hey it was my first time trying something like that on the grill.
Hopefully our grill experts will be along to help soon!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 5, 2008)

I assume you are grilling halves instead of whole if so it's no different than chicken in fact it will cook even quicker. I don't see whole ones too hard either if they are not the big ones they seem to sell these days. Heres an idea cook them like beer can chicken but use one of those small individual juice or V8 cans.


----------



## sattie (Jul 5, 2008)

Yea, just make sure to have a place where there will be indirect heat.... I tried it once and burnt them!


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 5, 2008)

Splitting them down one side (butterflying) is a good idea (cooked indirectly)
But if you're keeping them whole, you can rottise them or indirect, low, cover cook them with grill lid. Then uncover to crisp up skin.
Check your packaging for correct internal temp, and use your thermometer. You can stuff all kinds of things in the cavity too. Fruits, herbs, veggies.
Sounds good to me.
​


----------



## Angie (Jul 5, 2008)

I wonder if it would work in a little roaster?  I just don't wanna start the oven in the summer!

I'll also have to look into the beer butt recipe again!


----------



## sattie (Jul 5, 2008)

I have done a beer butt version for cornish hens... I used a red bull can... turned out pretty well.


----------



## Angie (Jul 5, 2008)

Well I've made my list to head to the store in the morning and get what I need for beer but cornish hen on the grill!  Thanks all!

Anyone ever find a fresh cornish hen?  I'm just concerned that it'll be frozen and want to make sure it thaws in time!!


----------



## Chicks (Jul 5, 2008)

bone them and stuff with brandy bread stuffing


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 5, 2008)

Get a couple of those 6 oz cans of V-8 juice. 
Drink or dispose of the juice...
Then prepare the hens as you would Beer Butt Chicken!
Tried them a couple of Christmases ago and they came out
very tasty.

edit to add: oops, too late someone beat me to it.
Shoulda read the thread, LOL!


----------



## sattie (Jul 5, 2008)

GrillingFool said:


> Get a couple of those 6 oz cans of V-8 juice.
> Drink or dispose of the juice...
> Then prepare the hens as you would Beer Butt Chicken!
> Tried them a couple of Christmases ago and they came out
> ...


 
Yea, the V8 cans work better cuz they are shorter.... I was gonna mention that, but I wanted to save it for you!


----------



## Angie (Jul 6, 2008)

Hubby likes V8 so I know the contents wont go to waste!!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 6, 2008)

My parents were big on cornish hens at one time. They did them in the oven four at a time standing up on a contraption, and also on the grill using a rotisserrie (sp?). I remember the packaging was labeled Cornish Game Hen, but cornish hens is a term also applied to chickens butchered young to keep the small size.
Either way, it's just chicken (not like it's quail, pheasant or anything), so cook it like you would any chicken. They are just done more quickly, like mentioned.


----------



## ella/TO (Jul 6, 2008)

Does anyone zap chicken breasts for a short time before bbqing them?.....I usually do, but, since not having bbq'd since last year, I can't remember the length of timed....anyone????????......thanks in advance


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 6, 2008)

OK, I can see small cornish hens perched on top of V-8 cans fitting in my little grill, but there is no way a beer can chicken will! I assume for those of you that do it, you have a larger grill and you take the warming rack off to fit it?


----------



## pacanis (Jul 6, 2008)

Maybe this is a comment for the grilling forum.... but I took the warming shelf off of my grill a while back and haven't looked back.  It's so much  easier to grill using the whole surface, as mine did not rotate out of the way when the lid was lifted. It's still sitting there if I need it, but I haven't had a use for it.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 6, 2008)

*I love doing Cornish hens on the grill.  QUICKSILVER gave you good advice.  I too split them down the middle but not cutting all the way through.  I rub the outside with a good bbq rub, grill skin side down indirectly, turn over for a few minutes and when they're just about ready to take off the grill, slather the skin side  with your favorite sauce,  skin side down again and give them direct heat for about 5 minutes.  The skin is crispy, and the birds are awesomely delicious and juicy.   These little guys are small  (one per person)  so give them about 45 min on indirect heat. *


----------



## Angie (Jul 6, 2008)

OK, she's ready to go, the grill is warming up.  It's beer butt, in a roasting pan, rubbed and buttered, and surrounded by taters, onions, and carrots.  I added a little bit of water to the bottom of the roaster to make sure the food didn't stick!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 6, 2008)

I found that when doing beer can chicken if I did not have any liquid in the pie tin, the skin came out crispier, but then I never did veggies in the drip pan either....

Sounds delicious. Get the camera out


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 6, 2008)

If you can't close your grill for an upright chicken....
Look around for a metal "milk crate". Cover it with aluminum foil
and VOILA! you have a lid.


----------



## Angie (Jul 6, 2008)

GrillingFool said:


> If you can't close your grill for an upright chicken....
> Look around for a metal "milk crate". Cover it with aluminum foil
> and VOILA! you have a lid.


 
We had that issue and was able to tilt the bird somewhat...I know not all of the beer came out!


----------

